# [débutant] Apprendre langage C et Xcode



## cookie (22 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais apprendre le langage C. J'ai trouvé de nombreux tutoriels à ce sujet mais ils partent du principe qu'on utilise un IDE sous Windows.

Je suis donc à la recherche d'un tutoriel pour apprendre les base du langage C en utilisant Xcode.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Hop!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Et pour apprendre plus spécifiquement Objective-C, un pdf de 1,7 Mo : Become an xCoder.


----------



## Didier Guillion (23 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Hop!



J'ai feuilleté rapidement cette introduction au C, d'abord les manips sont sous PC apparemment, et le contenu est a prendre avec pas mal de recul.

Les confusions de l'auteur sont parfois saisissantes... (header=librairie par exemple...)

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux partir d'un bon bouquin papier pour les bases du langage et ensuite les docs Apple pour la manipulation d'XCode.

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (23 Mars 2007)

A la limite, il vaut mieux partir de ceci :

http://www-ipst.u-strasbg.fr/pat/program/tpc.htm


C'est nettement plus lisible. Certains points présentés sont discutables (variables écrites en majuscules, "goto") mais cela tient vraiment la route.

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (23 Mars 2007)

Pour une première approche d'XCode, avec creation d'un projet, saisie d'un source, compilation, execution :

http://www.mactouch.com/programmati...objective-c_1_premier_programme_article6.html

(Attention cependant, l'auteur utilise #import a la place de #include)

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> J'ai feuilleté rapidement cette introduction au C, d'abord les manips sont sous PC apparemment, et le contenu est a prendre avec pas mal de recul.
> 
> Les confusions de l'auteur sont parfois saisissantes... (header=librairie par exemple...)
> 
> ...



Ils expliquent l'équivalent sous XCode pour suivre les cours. Mais si tu dis qu'il y a risque de confusion, effectivement il vaut mieux laisser tomber.


----------



## Franky Boy (24 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ils expliquent l'équivalent sous XCode pour suivre les cours. Mais si tu dis qu'il y a risque de confusion, effectivement il vaut mieux laisser tomber.



J'ai moi-même suivi ce cours.

Il est vrai que l'auteur simplifie parfois(souvent) certains principes, mais rassurez-vous, il éclaircie toujours par la suite.


----------



## cookie (24 Mars 2007)

Super merci à tous, je pense que je vais pouvoir trouver mon bonheur avec se que vous m'avez donné comme pistes.

Si je trouve autre chose je le noterai ici au cas où quelqu'un d'autre se pose la même question que moi.


----------



## Metaldeth (11 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et pour apprendre plus spécifiquement Objective-C, un pdf de 1,7 Mo : Become an xCoder.



Bonjour.

Je réactive ce sujet pour signaler la traduction en français de cet excellent ouvrage : http://www.cocoalab.com/?q=BecomeAnXcoder-Francais
Une petite présentation de la version anglaise : http://gpl.is.free.fr/blog/?p=22


----------



## Rez2a (12 Octobre 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Pour une première approche d'XCode, avec creation d'un projet, saisie d'un source, compilation, execution :
> 
> http://www.mactouch.com/programmati...objective-c_1_premier_programme_article6.html
> 
> ...



#import et #include ne font pas la même chose ?
Il me semblait que si, à la différence que #import vérifie que le fichier n'est inclus qu'une seule fois, contrairement à #include.


----------



## ntx (12 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Il me semblait que si, à la différence que #import vérifie que le fichier n'est inclus qu'une seule fois, contrairement à #include.


J'aurais dit pareil, en général j'utilise "import" pour tout ce qui vient des frameworks Obj-C et "include" pour le C et le C++.


----------

